# Trademark CLIMAX Registered Pat'd July 14 1908



## Jet Coaster Fan (Aug 18, 2012)

I bought this huge 10 inch tall and 5 inch wide quart or more size light aqua blue jar for 10 bucks.   Mine is just like this one but larger.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-CLIMAX-BALL-MADE-QUART-JAR-AQUA-BLUE-RARE-/221060191766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337836d616   Is this a rare jar?  Is it worth more than 10 dollars?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay... If this jar is 10 inches tall and 5 inches wide, it's a half gallon, not a quart.  If you have a Climax jar that's larger than this one, I'd sure like to see it, 'cuz I think half gallon is as big as they ever made this.  Oh, and by the way... a quart Climax is worth about $6-$8 - the half gallon on the other hand is quite a bit more, maybe about $20-$25.  Now, I don't have my Redbook with me right now, so I could be off by a few bucks.  AND, if your Climax jar a larger than a half gallon, hmmm  pretty pricey would be my guess.   -Tammy


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Aug 18, 2012)

Is the jar sorta rare in the half gallon size?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 18, 2012)

A climax is priceless in my book


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> A climax is priceless in my book


 hahahaha So true so true...


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 19, 2012)

[][][]


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Aug 19, 2012)

Was climax, the product the jar held or was it the company name?


----------



## deenodean (Aug 19, 2012)

perhaps you can post a picture of with with a measuring tape next to it.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Jet Coaster Fan
> 
> Was climax, the product the jar held or was it the company name?


 Air was the product that came in it


----------



## SkinsFan36 (Aug 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Jet Coaster Fan
> 
> I bought this huge 10 inch


 

 After the title of the thread this is as far as I made it


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is my climax jar.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Jet Coaster Fan
> 
> Here is my climax jar.


 
 Looks like RedBook # 601 , Half Gallon Ball Blue $25-30


----------



## dygger60 (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice jar, and at what was quoted for the RB price....very reasonable....

    CLIMAX was probably a customer of Ball Brothers who made this jar.  A retail store from back in the days like SS Kresge or one of those....ahhh I don't have me reference material with me...or I could tell who it was made for.

    Nice strong embossing, clean glass....a winner for sure....the jars made by contract for Retail stores are tougher to find in larger sizes...congrats....

     David


----------

